# Fog Machine Power Ratings



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not sure if this would technically be classified as a how-to, but it could come in useful in planning your power layout for your display for those that have large displays. 

I for one am very organized when it comes to the layout of my power and proper distribution of load on circuits. I don't like to have many cords seen and running all over the yard and I get a lot of compliments on both my Halloween and Christmas displays on how neat the wiring is done because it can not be seen. It can make your display stand out more when things like this are unseen. I know I look at other peoples when I go looking at displays. It can really bring down the look of your display. I think the layout of your power is often overseen and a important part of your display. 

So with that said I have decided to post the power ratings for fog machines so you can know just how much power you are using and how to distribute it properly. Fog machines draw A LOT of power in case you didn't know. A lot more then you probably think and it is often overlooked. It can sometimes count for almost half of your circuit. I had this problem last year right as it got dark I had all three of my 700 watt machines going and didn't test this before hand with them all running and they started tripping breakers, which knocked out sections of my display. So I had to scurry to reroute these properly. I had a lot of other things running like flood lights, inflatables, strobes, black lights etc. So below are the power ratings for the most common machines. 

These are all figured at 120 volts and amps rounded up to give you head room if you machine is under the 120 volt rating. It is always better to figure these at the highest possible draw.

400 watt - 3 Amps
700 watt - 6 Amps
1000 watt - 9 Amps
1200 watt - 10 Amps
1700 watt - 14 Amps

These should be used when calculating your power distribution. Since most outdoor receptacles are on 20 amp breakers some use 15. So has you can see if you just used two 700 watt foggers and had several floods you would trip a 15 amp breaker. It will come in hand for those who only have one to two circuits to work with. 

I have a spread sheet that has all these calculations I use for my LOR controllers that will tell me the load for one controller so I can properly distribute power. I can easily modify this to be used for Halloween for receptacles instead of controllers if anyone is interested. It will give you a bunch of options of the most popular used items in displays and their power ratings. Then you just select in a drop down box all the items you use and it will tell you your total power draw. This would help you balance your load on receptacles so you know before hand how you can wire your display for optimal performance and efficiency and what needs to go where and on what circuit.

So that is just a general guide, but if enough people are interested in the spreadsheet I will modify for Halloween and post it for download that will include a lot more then just fog machines. It can also come in handy to know if you are going to have enough power to power your new props.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

good info, thanks for taking the time to write this one up!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I had a lot more stuff to plug in last year and had to make a run for extension cords and such at the last minute. I only have one outside outlet so got real creative on how I hooked things up. This year I will be taking some time to work through these details. I'd be interested in the spreadsheet, love those things.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok I will work on porting out and modifying my Christmas spreadsheet for Halloween display. The nice thing about this spread sheet is you can even add lights that are not listed and have it as part of your Light Inventory. It is really nice spreadsheet. I should have it ported in a day or two. 

One good thing to invest in if you don't have one is a Kill-A-Watt meter. You can find anywhere from $15-30. They are a nice tool to have because you can measure the exact watts and amps for each device or light string or and entire load on a surge protector. 

I singled out Foggers because a lot of people use them and I don't think some realize how much power they use and for those that are limited on outdoor outlets I figured it could come in handy to balance your loads and determine just how much power you are drawing and can use.


----------

